# Items werden nicht angezeigt



## Hellsong (10. März 2005)

Ich kanns drehen und wenden wie ichs will - benutzerdefiniert, alles. Zwar erfolgt der upload, aber wieso will er meine items nicht darstelleN? 

Habs ganze zeit probiert, doch er zeigt alles an bis auf die items...

gruß


----------



## Regnor (10. März 2005)

Hellsong schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kanns drehen und wenden wie ichs will - benutzerdefiniert, alles. Zwar erfolgt der upload, aber wieso will er meine items nicht darstelleN?
> 
> Habs ganze zeit probiert, doch er zeigt alles an bis auf die items...
> 
> ...



Hallo Hellsong.
Bitte schicke uns deine SavedVariables.lua und eine kurze Problembeschreibung an blasc@black-legion.info.

Wir kümmern uns dann um das Problem

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Hellsong (10. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hellsong.
> Bitte schicke uns deine SavedVariables.lua und eine kurze Problembeschreibung an blasc@black-legion.info.
> 
> Wir kümmern uns dann um das Problem
> ...



ok mach ich, dake


----------



## B3N (10. März 2005)

Das Problem ist bereits bekannt,  deine Items werden korrekt eingetragen nur nicht ausgegeben im Moment, wir arbeiten daran das so schnell wie möglich zu beheben!


----------



## mas (12. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist bereits bekannt,  deine Items werden korrekt eingetragen nur nicht ausgegeben im Moment, wir arbeiten daran das so schnell wie möglich zu beheben!
> [post="82899"][/post]​


jo hi, wollte nur sagen dass ich exakt das gleiche problem habe, bei mir hat es aber am anfang funktioniert :-( nur seit ca 1 woche gehts nich mehr. upload scheint aber reibungslos zu funktionieren :-(
ich will meine items :-(


----------



## Brainscan (13. März 2005)

also, beim ersten upload hat alles super gefunzt bei mir, item etc etc, aber nachdem ich das erste mal geupdatet habe kommen keine items mehr. könnt ihr mir helfen bei dem problem ???


ps: meine visitenkarten funzen auch ned mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharek (13. März 2005)

einmal gibts ja jetzt so weit ich weiß ne verzögerung. 
also einfach mal nen paar minuten warten ansonsten meist
hilft es einfach blasc zu reinstallen so groß is es ja net und des
sollte auch net der beste rechner innerhalb von ner halben minute
geschafft haben

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Leftaf (13. März 2005)

Mein User hat das gleiche problem

»Leftaf« 

Sagt doch ob ich BLASC neu installieren soll oder nur warten, Ihr seit klasse freu mich schon auf die wissensdatenbank.

/Leftaf


----------



## adhome (13. März 2005)

Ich möchte mich auch in die Reieh mit anschließen.

http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...n&search=suchen

Hab heute das Prog zum ersten mal installiert und es wurden noch nie die Infos dort angezeigt. Hab auf Full und benutzerdefiniert versucht. In der Ini steht die Option auf 1. 


Ich verwende viele zusatzplugins die auch alle Daten sammeln. Desshalb ist meine 
SavedVariables.lua Datei auch 1MB groß. Ich hoffe das macht nichts aus.

Ist schon komisch. Der eine hat Probleme weil seine Items angezeigt werden obwohl er es nicht will, und bei denen dies haben wolln werden die Items nicht agezeigt .


----------



## B3N (14. März 2005)

Wie wir bereits in einer newsmeldung auf blasc.de geschrieben haben, gibts bei bestimmten Server Probleme mit der Anzeige der Items. Das Problem ist also bekannt, wir bitten hierbei um Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

